# computer keeps freezing and rebooting



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

Hi, i have just recently repaired my pc and the machine keeps freezing and rebooting. Not sure if its software or hardware related. The only not new components are the power supply and the RAM. I apologize if i am in the wrong area, but i am unsure of the problem. Any suggestions, or places to start?


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Khornedaemon, 

I'm sorry to hear of your computer woes. It sounds like you need to disable the "automatic restart on system failure" in order to get the BSOD. 

The following link/s should be able to help you. 

How To Access Advanced Startup Options in Windows 8

Startup Options Menu - Boot to in Windows 8

When you are finally able to do so, either write down the error code, usually 0x80000000 or similar format. OR take a picture with a camera phone and email or text it to your email and post it to this thread.

Matt


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> The only not new components are the power supply and the RAM.


Did you get matched pairs of RAM sticks? Are they supported by your motherboard? Remove the new RAM and put in the old and see if that works better.


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the speedy replies, spunk i meant that the ram is not new. had matching sticks and ive already removed one to see if it was RAM 

JeKyL, ill have a look. Im learning digital languages and number systems at uni at the moment, its interesting to see where the 0x8 stuff is used in real life examples.


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

ive just disabled the automatic restart, no blue screen yet. ill just wait until the machine crashes


----------



## JeKyL (Mar 18, 2009)

You're welcome, khornedaemon. Let us know what you find out. Also, after you disabled the auto-restart did the system boot right into windows 8? 

You may be able to look through the event viewer and check for failures. If it does crash again and give you a stop error post it here. 

Cheers, JeKyL


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you are getting BSOD's follow these instructions and post in that section of the forum: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

no BSOD yet however it has been freezing and crashing a little still, flashing a message about NVidia windows kernal mode version 314.21....


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Update your nVidia display driver. Support | NVIDIA
If you had an older driver that worked and you started having problems after an update, then roll the driver back to the previous one. How to Roll Back Drivers in Windows 8


----------



## khornedaemon (May 8, 2005)

ill try again, i updated it first thing after installing windows


----------

